# 4 Digit "key code"



## Diabolikul (Dec 21, 2003)

I just ordered my VAG-COM, should be here 6/8 or 6/9. I am having some issues with the keys reprogrammed by my dealer and am hoping to do my own "matching" when I get my VAG-COM.
Here's my question. I got a new key and had my dealer reprogram all the 4 keys I had. When he got done, the parts guy gives me a little post it note that he wrote "Key Code" with a 4 digit number and says "that's your secret code". I was like, "Cool, thanks".
Is THAT 4 digit code he gave me the one I'll need to unlock everything without all the 7 digit code nonsense?
Does that 4 digit code only unlock the immobilizer controller for key matching or does that work for any other functions also (Don't have VAG-COM yet, so not sure what else needs a PIN).
Also, the VAG-COM manual suggests there are valid codes in the Bentley manuals, but they are sold out of the Bentleys until September 05, which doesn't help me. Is there some other list of valid codes or is that 4 digit code going to be all i need?
Guess I'm confused about what that 4 digit code is going to do for me.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

This 4-digit code should be the SKC for your particular car, so this what you need to do immobilizer works (including key matcing).
You can test that when you VAG-COM system has arrived.


----------



## teledawg (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 4 Digit "key code" (Diabolikul)*

Be sure to prefix the code with a 0 (zero) when using VAGCOM. This is often called a 0+4 digit PIN. If it is the correct 4 digit code for your cluster, it will always work. So don't ever loose it.
T.D.


_Modified by teledawg at 11:05 AM 6-8-2005_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

How did you get a 4 digit code? AFAIK all they can generate (if anything at all) is the 7-digit SKC.
Yes, if the number is the correct number you can adapt keys, swap ecu, cluster, etc.
You need to speak with the service department, not parts. If it is Tom Bush, I am 100% certain of this.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Just to clarify:
The 7 digit SKC is the 4 digit pin, encryped with the dealer number, importer number and date it was generated. If you were using a VAS machine it would only work at the dealer it was generated at and on that same day.
VAG-Com can decode the 7-digit SKC and allow you to use it whenever you want, as long as you know the information above.


----------



## Diabolikul (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_How did you get a 4 digit code? AFAIK all they can generate (if anything at all) is the 7-digit SKC.
Yes, if the number is the correct number you can adapt keys, swap ecu, cluster, etc.
You need to speak with the service department, not parts. If it is Tom Bush, I am 100% certain of this.

The parts guy just gave it to me. I bought a new master key without fob and he was taking the key over to service to get programmed and he gave me the code. I'll have my VAG-COM tonight and I'll check to see, but the slip says "Secret Key Code" on it and it's four digits.
This was at Brandon VW in Brandon, FL.
It is a different code then the black tag I got when I bought the car new which is the "key identifier" or whatnot.
I'll report back tonigt after I try it out.


_Modified by Diabolikul at 9:04 AM 6-8-2005_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Interesting... please update this thread after you tried it, dont forget to add a leading 0.


----------



## Diabolikul (Dec 21, 2003)

Hopefully I did this right.
Opened VAG-COM went to the Immobilizer button and clicked "login" it asked for my 4 digit code, which I prepended with a "0".
I got an error that the code wasn't accepted and I'd have to shut off my ignition and try again later.
Any way to get my 7 digit code then? There's a 7 to 4 digit converter floating around the net, but I'm sunk without the 7 digit code.
I gotta access Immo to rematch my keys after I got this remote starter installed.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Diabolikul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diabolikul* »_Opened VAG-COM went to the Immobilizer button and clicked "login" it asked for my 4 digit code, which I prepended with a "0".

Use control module 17 (instrument cluster) instead of 25 (immobilizer) and try again please.


----------



## Diabolikul (Dec 21, 2003)

OK.. very strange. I went to 17 - Instruments. Went to login. Put in the 4 digit code with 0 on the front. The screen sits for a second, then goes back to the "Open Controller" Screen and sits there for about 5 seconds, then all the buttons grey out and the top right corner says "Warning, Login lost due to dropped session" or something similar to that. Then the buttons light back up and everything seems to be fine except the session dropped or whatever the error is (couldn't write it down, started raining just then).
I don't get any errors like the above one saying I have to shut off my ignition, just goes back to open controller screen after I enter the 5 digit number. I haven't done the adapation cause I don't have all the keys in my possession at the moment, but if I click the adapation button, it goes to the right screen and reads how many keys are coded.
Any clue? Have I got my SKC then?


_Modified by Diabolikul at 2:54 PM 6-9-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Sounds as the login you have is not the correct login.


----------



## Diabolikul (Dec 21, 2003)

Damnit man! I need that code. I'll be damned if I'm going to pay that dealership again.


----------



## MrFeebs (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (Diabolikul)*

keys on immobilizer cars can only be coded through a VW dealer through GEKO. you can no longer get a 7 digit pin, the pin is transmitted over the interenet through the scan tool and into the immobilizer instantly and is never seen.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (MrFeebs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrFeebs* »_keys on immobilizer cars can only be coded through a VW dealer through GEKO. you can no longer get a 7 digit pin, the pin is transmitted over the interenet through the scan tool and into the immobilizer instantly and is never seen.

There is no "7 digit pin" the "7 digit SKC" is the "4 digit pin" encrypted.
If you already have a 7 digit SKC or 4 digit pin you can adapt as many keys as you want whenever you want, so long as you don't loose the number.


----------



## MrFeebs (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*

the seven digit pins were only good for one day, thats why everytime you had to code a key with the old method you had to log onto the vw website, enter the vin and the immobilizer number to get the code good for that day. now its all done through the 5052 and you never see the number. each vw technician has a unique user id and a password that you have to input into the scan tool each time you do an online query to code keys, clusters, immoblizers etc.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

With a VAG/VAS machine, the machine refuses to use a code that was not generated the same day. With VAG-COM you can use the code whenever you want.


----------



## MrFeebs (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*

The immoblizer decides if the code generated and input into the vag is correct for that specific date....the scan tool itself doesnt decide if the code is correct. if that were the case the vag could decide if the code was correct without even being pluged into a DLC........and why would vw make a technician request a pin everytime a function of this sort was performed when they didnt have to when the repair was covered by vw....this would raise warranty costs............



_Modified by MrFeebs at 10:27 PM 6-13-2005_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

If I am not mistaken it is a function of the scan tool (be it a VAG/VAS machine or VAG-Com) to decrypt the 7-digit SKC into a 4-digit PIN. I think it has been discussed that Ross-Tech has the ability to have VAG-Com show the code, but they choose not to.
If your statement was correct, then:
1) Why does the SKC a dealer generated for me 28th Jan 2005 still work?
2) Why does VAG-COM ask for the date the code was genterated, if the code is only valid on the day it was generated, they why would it even ask for a date?
3) How would cars built prior to the introduction of the 7-digit SKC (somewhere in 2002?) be able to accept this code if it did not exist when the car was produced?
Also this applies ONLY to VAG-COM a software product built by Ross-Tech which is in no way that I know affiliated with or even supported/sponsered by Volkswagen of America or Volkswagen AG. A "real" VAG/VAS machine WILL not let a dealer which did not generate an SKC use it, nor will it allow an SKC to be used on a day it was not generated. When using a real interface nothing but the 7-digit SKC must be entered (moot point now with GeKo)


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (joako)*

Joako is correct. 
-Uwe-


----------



## Diabolikul (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Well, then with this new Geko deal, why can't VAG-COM turn on the PIN viewing function? It's pretty much necessary at this point at least for the key matching function to work. There's probably more functions depending on this code too. Since VW won't give it to us, why won't Ross-Tech turn it on?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Diabolikul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diabolikul* »_Well, then with this new Geko deal, why can't VAG-COM turn on the PIN viewing function? It's pretty much necessary at this point at least for the key matching function to work. There's probably more functions depending on this code too. Since VW won't give it to us, why won't Ross-Tech turn it on?

You missed the point.
Since VAG-COM can't retrieve SKC's via GeKo, the only thing VAG-COM hides is the 4-digit code when you enter a 7-digit code including the other necessary informations.
This makes absolutely no difference, except that using the 7-digit code makes more work, nothing more.


----------



## Diabolikul (Dec 21, 2003)

Ah, yes. I missed the point. I thought someone was saying VAG-COM could RETRIEVE the code from the car somehow, but chose to disable that function.
I apologize.
I'm still stuck tho! This sux!


----------

